# 09 Rogue heater problems



## Kelly W (Dec 20, 2021)

I went into the store with everything just fine. Came out and started the car and heater fan will not come on. I check the two 15A fuses and both are good and have power to them. I changed them anyway just in case and problem is still there Since power is at the two fuses I figure the relay is working as I was told the relay is before the fuses. Where do I check. I can go through all the work to change the blower but I don't really want to go there unless I know the blower is bad. It has never made any noise and has never quit before so I'm thinking it isn't likely to have just suddenly quit or am I wrong and they do quit like that. Is there another fuse or link I should check? Nothing else has quit working. Haven't checked the cig lighter but checked other stuff.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The blower relay may be bad. Here's a diagram:


----------



## Kelly W (Dec 20, 2021)

rogoman said:


> The blower relay may be bad. Here's a diagram:
> 
> View attachment 8030


Thank you much. I didn't have one of these. Looking at the diagram it shows the power going to the relay then out to the fusees. So if I check the fuses and they both have power then isn't that a indication the relay is good?


----------



## Kelly W (Dec 20, 2021)

what are the two square boxes just between the blower motor and the fuses? The M99 and the M301?


----------



## Kelly W (Dec 20, 2021)

Since my fuses have power and my blower still isn't running. could a resistor do that? The blower never gave any warnings to something wrong.Now it won't run at any speed. I know that resistor normally take up the extra power to allow the motor to run at slower speeds but is this resistor controlling all speeds of the Rogue heater blower?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Kelly W said:


> Thank you much. I didn't have one of these. Looking at the diagram it shows the power going to the relay then out to the fusees. So if I check the fuses and they both have power then isn't that a indication the relay is good?


Yes, that 's true.


Kelly W said:


> what are the two square boxes just between the blower motor and the fuses? The M99 and the M301?


The two square boxes are harness connection points. The FSM shows other diagrams that show the location of those connection points.


Kelly W said:


> Since my fuses have power and my blower still isn't running. could a resistor do that? The blower never gave any warnings to something wrong.Now it won't run at any speed. I know that resistor normally take up the extra power to allow the motor to run at slower speeds but is this resistor controlling all speeds of the Rogue heater blower?


The resistor does control all the speeds except, I believe the highest speed. If the motor develops an internal short, it'll cause the resistor to burn up, so if you install a new resistor, it might also burn up. The best course of action might be best to also replace the motor.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

On the Rogue the resistor (VBC) is a power transistor which controls all the speeds. It's a grounding circuit where the blower motor has power at all times and the VBC modulates the ground to control the speed. Here's the typical scheme for all Nissan brush-motor blowers with separate VBC's. The only thing different on some models is the fuse locations, on a few models they're south of the blower relay and not north. I don't think that's the case on the gen1 Rogue.


----------



## Kelly W (Dec 20, 2021)

I decided to do some additional checking of the Relay, I can't seem to get it to come out of the fuse box. Is there a trick to it? I've been very securely on it and it hasn't come loose at all.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

No, they don't latch but they can be very stubborn. I usually use a very small channeloks to get on it squarely without pinching the plastic shell, then rock it gently back and forth while pulling upwards until it lets go.


----------



## Kelly W (Dec 20, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> No, they don't latch but they can be very stubborn. I usually use a very small channeloks to get on it squarely without pinching the plastic shell, then rock it gently back and forth while pulling upwards until it lets go.


I may need to remove the bottom plastic panel to get at it but I will see if I can get at it via channel lock or vice grips.


----------



## Kelly W (Dec 20, 2021)

Is the relay just the blue part or does it include the white part as well? Do you or anyone know what the amp rating is on it?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Maybe I'm mis-remembering, but I thought the blower relay on gen1 Rogues was in the fusebox. If it's on the edge of the fusebox with a white skirt, the skirt is part of the relay and there's a tiny latch tab in the side of the skirt. You push inward to release it.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The fusebox diagram for the '09 looks like it's in the box but a skirted type. Slightly weird, but you should find a latch tab.


----------



## Kelly W (Dec 20, 2021)

I don't know what the actual problem was. Fuse was good. I tried getting the relay out but couldn't.... started looking at blower and or VBC... then it just suddenly started working again. It has been a while since I posted on this... Just to let everybody know and thank you all for your help. Just hope it keeps working


----------

